# Retbro



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*File Name*: Retbro

*File Submitter*: mattwalt</p >

*File Submitted*: 27 Jan 2017

*File Category*: Slingshots

A clean slightly modernised Milbro style frame I drew up. Anyone making from this - make me one too 

This is done to 100% size.

Cheers.

Click here to download this file


----------

